# تصنيع الموتوسيكلات



## ehabsheha (27 مايو 2011)

:81:ارجو من السادة المهندسين الاعضاء الرد على سؤالى فى كيفية تصنيع الاجزاء الاساسية من الموتوسيكل علشان دى خيبة قوية اننا لغاية دلوقتى لسة بنستورد الموتوسيكلات دى من الصين .
فهل طريقة تصنيعها صعبة للحد اللى مانعرفش نعمله هنا فى مصر.
على فكرة انا مهندس ميكانيكا و الحظ خدمنى و اشتغلت لمدة طويلة بالمصانع الحربية و عندى خبرة معقولة بالتصنيع بس السؤال عن طريقة تصنيع الموتوسيكلات ماعرفش اجابتة


----------



## م/شريف حامد (28 يونيو 2011)

مش عارف والله بس ممكن لية لا


----------

